# very nervously posting



## heva510

well after mmc in march at 14wks i am currently 3wks and 3 days pregnant with a hcg level of 48 i am absolutely terrified does anyone know about hcg levels as i can only find them from 14 dpo and mine was 48 at 8dpo heather x


----------



## hb1

Congratulations on your BFP!!! :happydance:

Not sure how much you can tell from the one hcg level - the next one would tell you if it's going in the right direction.

hx


----------



## ettegirb21

Don't consume yourself with what a "normal" hcg is. It seems like such a large range. Did your dr. repeat the hcg test 48 hours later? After my 2 losses, my OB monitored them 48 hours apart and then rechecked about a week later. How are things going??


----------



## heva510

i had hcg levels done 48 hrs apart as follows
8dpo 48
10dpo 211
12dpo 567
14dpo 1200 progestron 113.5
so they are scanning me today as progestron (not sure how to spell it) very high


----------



## midori1999

heva510 said:


> i had hcg levels done 48 hrs apart as follows
> 8dpo 48
> 10dpo 211
> 12dpo 567
> 14dpo 1200 progestron 113.5
> so they are scanning me today as progestron (not sure how to spell it) very high

Do they think it might be twins again? Were you TTC on clomid?

I so hope everything turns out well for you this time. :hugs:

Do you mind if I ask how you got bloods done? Did you just ask the GP? I ask as I got a BFP this morning on a digi and I am only on cycle day 23. I don't know when I ovulated, but I would like to get bloods done so that a)I can be reassurred the pregnancy is going well and b)so that we might get an indication of how many babies in there this time. 

Once again, best of luck with your scan, let us know how it goes?


----------



## heva510

Thank u midori I asked my dr and he refered me to early pregnancy unit where I actually sort of demanded they did this time congrats on bfp I hope it goes well for u x u deserve it Hun 
P.s didn't use clomid or anything x


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou, I'll try 'demanding' then. I'm already considered high risk, so that might help, but the EPU here don't usually see ladies before 6 weeks. 

What time is your scan today? Best of luck with it. It's awful, isn't it? SO exciting and trrifying all at once? :hugs:


----------



## heva510

My scan is at 1.20 I'm really nervous but also excited just scared something mite not b rite etc x I will update on here later x go to ur dr's and ask then to refer u straight away x x x


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Good luck with the scan hun, those numbers look great and might point to there being twins in there.

Keep us posted x


----------



## midori1999

I know not everyone spends their whole life on the internet, but how did the scan go? I keep checking back, I hope everything is OK? :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Quick update just got back from hospital they saw a cyst on my right ovary and also a suspicious area which they think maybe an ectopic pregnancy even though hcg is 2657 today because I'm in no pain waiting for one more result tomoz before they decide keeping everything crossed that it was to early to see anything but not feelin very positive I'm absolutely terrified tbh heather x


----------



## midori1999

Oh hun, I am so sorry it wasn't better news. :hugs:

I really hope your high HCG is a good sign and things are fine. It is very early to see anything at all.

If it helps, my friend had an ectopic and it was obvious from very early on as she was in absolute agony. 

I really, really hope things are Ok. :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Thank hin hospital have just rang other lvl they tested has gone up and they are going to scan me next Tuesday as long as I don't get any symptoms or pain x x


----------



## heva510

just an update had scan and they thought it was possible ectopic so had another scan this tues where the gestational sac is present in womb but they can't rule out an ectopic as well in right tube going back for another scan next tues where they will hopefully decide what is was


----------



## midori1999

How worrying and frightening for you. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. :hugs:

Hopefully everything will turn out Ok at the next scan. Have you any pain or anything?


----------



## heva510

No not had any pain just one small bleed which they put down to implantation I feel well in myself but worried to death plus they happy hcg going up well was 14702 on tues


----------



## midori1999

That's really high isn't it? (HCG) Hopefully that's a really good sign and it all turns out well, I'll be sneding you lots of good vibes and thinking of you chick, no-one should have to go through one loss, let alone more. :hugs:


----------



## heva510

thank you hun how when did u get bfp ? and are dr's monitoring you this time x x x


----------



## LunaBean

Hope everything goes ok!


----------



## midori1999

heva510 said:


> thank you hun how when did u get bfp ? and are dr's monitoring you this time x x x

I got my BFP in 24th October, but only faint. (It was only CD 21) Tried a digit two days later and got a BFP in that too. By my last LMP I am 4+6 today. 

I don't know what's happening tbh. My GP is useless. Completely. I already had a haematologist appointment for this Monday at the joint haematology and obstetric clinic and the GP has written to them to say I am now pregnant. I had hoped to see an ob the same day, but as I haven't heard I'mm assuming I won't. I'm going to ask the haematologist if she can refer me to the EPU so I can get an early scan. You'd think they just would, wouldn't you? Especially as I have had two twin pregnancies. 

Private scans over here are over £200 and they won't do them until 8 weeks, which makes it a crappy option. :nope:


----------



## symnboymbosse

hello


----------



## enandahulgara

hello


----------



## WraplePaila

hello


----------

